# Hypnotism?



## AskJeeves (May 25, 2005)

You hear about people with phobia's e.g phobia of spiders, then they get hypnotised and next thing you know they're playing with a spider in their hand and no longer feel the fear they did before they got hypnotised. Do you think hypnotism could help with social phobia? And would you try it?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

It sounds like its worth a try.


----------



## Morningrise (Aug 7, 2006)

AskJeeves said:


> You hear about people with phobia's e.g phobia of spiders, then they get hypnotised and next thing you know they're playing with a spider in their hand and no longer feel the fear they did before they got hypnotised. Do you think hypnotism could help with social phobia? And would you try it?


Yeah I'd try it. Hypnotism would be especially great for me if I could wake up with total amnesia.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Hypnotism has been found to have little to no effect on SA.


----------



## Frenzalrhomb09 (Aug 28, 2006)

yea i tried hypnotherapy for a about 2 months. It didn't work and as far as im concerned its a load of crap. But that's just me. It does work for some people though. If you think that your SA is caused by a repressed memory that you have not been able to overcome and if you think that is the root of your problem it might work. One thing good about it though was that i was able to start talking about how i feel. I never did that before. But in any case (even with hypnotherapy), i think getting through SA has to be done by pushing past your anxiety and dealing with it directly (like situations that cause anxiety). And gradually the anxiety will lessen. One step at a time


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Hypnotherapy is good for relaxation/mind clearing, temporarily of course. It worked for me, anyway.


----------

